# Expansion of the NFL likely? What cities would get teams.



## royal rose1 (Oct 4, 2009)

Do you think the NFL could expand? I think so, it would open alot more cities to the NFL and would create more competition, what cities do you think deserve an NFL team? I think:
Los Angeles
San Jose
Sacramento
Portland, OR
Austin
Columbus,OH
Memphis
El Paso
Las Vegas
San Antonio
Louisville, KY
Oklahoma City or Tulsa (OK is really big about football this should be a no-brainer)
Albuquerque
Omaha
Virginia Beach, richmond, or Norfolk
Carolina panthers should become NC Panthers, and give SC a team, maybe in Charleston or Columbus?
Give the deep south a team, maybe in Birmingham, AL
Salt Lake City
If money for transportation isn't a problem Honolulu or Anchorage are possibilities
MAYBE Boise, just for the northern Mountain states (maybe call the team the rocky mountain ________s) 
And last but not least Montpelier, Vermont



just kidding Montpelier can hardly house a high school football team


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Some of those are a fraction of the necessary size. As a former Boise resident I'd consider it 1/4 the appropriate size. 

Green Bay is an exception and always will be. It has a national following and doesn't (I think) have major college football like Boise does for example. 

San Jose might get the Raiders. Either way they have two home teams to root for. 

LA of course deserves a team. Portland and Sacramento are plausible. The others probably not.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

LA is probably more likely and it is rumored that the Jaguars are looking to relocate there.

San Antonio is probably the second choice since they already have an NFL Stadium ready to go, support from city officials, in addition to access to two fast growing markets in San Antonio, Austin, and the Rio Grande Valley, not to mention Mexico.


----------



## 540_804 (Jan 21, 2008)

Alaska's entire population is smaller than most NFL markets, so I highly doubt any team would locate their. Plus the location/climate kinda sucks.


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

While I know a lot of us Sacramentans would love to have an NFL team, we've always been more basketball oriented. Personally, we should get a functioning NBA team (and stadium, while we're on the subject) before we worry about an NFL team along with another new stadium. Eventually though, I'd like to see Sacramento have an NFL team. Honestly though, most of the cities you listed I can't see having an NFL team.


----------



## yin_yang (May 29, 2006)

i agree with royal_rose on some of those...ohio, the deep south


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

LA and London.


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

Well how about Fargo? Maybe Moline? Lubbock?


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Honolulu would be interesting. Hawaii has the proper "Market" size.


----------



## theskier (Feb 8, 2008)

Australia ! - Melbourne or Sydney - Combined population of close to 9 million people in a sports mad country. Why not expand outside the United States?


----------



## SteelcityChef (Dec 20, 2009)

Toronto


----------



## SteelcityChef (Dec 20, 2009)

Toronto... Hope it never happens, but it seems almost inevitable.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

What is this thread doing here?


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

theskier said:


> Australia ! - Melbourne or Sydney - Combined population of close to 9 million people in a sports mad country. Why not expand outside the United States?


Seriously?


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

theskier said:


> Australia ! - Melbourne or Sydney - Combined population of close to 9 million people in a sports mad country. Why not expand outside the United States?


I have a hard time believing that Aussies would support the NFL. No doubt a sports mad country/city, but I don't see it working down there with exisiting leagues/fanbases. Not to mention, its too far away!


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

I don't think the NFL will expand. Perhaps a few teams will move. And the first city that will get an NFL team is Los Angeles. That is a undeniable fact.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

SteelcityChef said:


> Toronto... Hope it never happens, but it seems almost inevitable.


It will surely end up in federal court. Rogers Communications hides behind a protectionist wall, then turns around and brings a rival foreign product to compete with the established domestic product? They can't have it both ways. 

Isn't our biggest media company supposed to be nurturing Canadian culture rather than trying to destroy part of it? :weird:


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

I like football maybe because I am from Texas, but of all the pro sports that cities try to attract with public funds it seems like the biggest rip off.

A nice arena could theoretically hold events every day of the year. But a football stadiums are huge yet get used infrequently.


----------



## theskier (Feb 8, 2008)

Australians would support a single local NFL team in big numbers....for the simple fact that we love to beat you guys. NFL is gaining greater exposure on free to air TV here and local knowledge of the game is improving. Too far away??????? Well 15 hrs sleeping on a corporate jet isn't exactly tough going !


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Hmm... I don't know. Soccer is far more watched here, yet we haven't taken it under our wing as a sport, like we have Cricket, Rugby Union, Rugby League etc.

I don't think expansion into Australia is a good idea. :3


----------

